# Our Vizsla/GSP cross



## holiwalk

Hi everyone!!

we recently became the proud parents to this gorgeous boy Otto. He is 14 weeks old and has stolen our hearts and sanity!

we often get lots of questions about his breed/colouring - what are your thoughts, more V Than pointer??







originally I thought he was more pointer but his face shape looks very vizsla to







me!!


----------



## gunnr

He's actually a very nice looking pup. Granted he isn't a "pure breed", but he has a nice head and that little chest is pretty impressive. His ears and eyes are very expressive
Regardless my friend, those are two high powered gun dog breeds and he's going to be a little rock and roller.
Enjoy him for what he is, and let him grow to what he is supposed to grow in to, and you'll have a winner.


----------



## texasred

Both breeds are pointing breeds. And have bird dog body structures, and facial features. When you mix a vizsla with a GSP, you get the liver color.


----------



## Mnk

He´s so cute!!!    My friend has a Vizsla/GPS 6 month puppy and looks just like Otto!! I think maybe the ears and eyes are more Vizsla, but in a beautiful chocolate color. He´s lovely!! I have 2 GSP and a Vizsla, I think he´s going to be a very smart and loving dog!! hope to see more pics of Otto soon 🥰


----------



## holiwalk

Thanks everyone, we are very smitten. He has such a lovely nature, so very affectionate. The cross between the breeds was a happy accident, parents both loving family dogs who also work/hunt. Although we don’t intend to work Otto, we live on a farm with lots of rabbits/pheasants so I’m sure his natural instinct will kick and he’ll love to explore! X


----------



## Mrs M

Aw, Otto is so cute, 🥰, congratulations!


----------



## harrigab

bonny looking pup  reminds me of my latest, (WHV dad GWP x Bracco mum)


----------



## GrettaTheVizsla

Love him!
Gsps and Vizslas are both great dog breeds and very similar imo. He's a gorgeous pup! I love the coloring you get with gsp/v and weim/v crosses. Such beautiful shades of brown.


----------



## EliseS

omg Otto is just the cutest. both breeds make a nice combo!!


----------

